

You See Snapchat as Sexting and a Fad. I See the Future - vladmk
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130729142550-10486099-you-see-sexting-and-a-fad-and-i-see-the-future?_mSplash=1

======
hardwaresofton
things like snapchat and vine make me feel old (I am in my early 20s) -- but I
don't think anyone (especially here) can deny that it is the future.

Sending short videos to friends is something that might seem silly, but has
actually become a huge cultural thing amongst younger people these days...
Hanging out with some friends last weekend, someone received a Snapchat and I
kind of witnessed it happen (I could not help meta-experiencing it -- kind of
that "it's happening, I'm part of popular culture" feeling), and man, it is
real.

~~~
vladmk
I definitely agree, look at all the arguments he's getting on this video some
people just don't learn.

